# Australian Huts



## TJ65 (Jan 19, 2010)

Mads showed us some Danish houses inside and out that were really interesting and I thought that I would post a few huts (only from the outside) that we have in the high country around Canberra ACT Australia. They are located in the snow country and sometimes the weather can catch you out. So most of these huts were built to protect you from the elements in an emergency.

<div>http://w831.photobucket.com/pbwidget.swf?pbwurl=http%3A%2F%2Fw831.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fzz236%2Ftmj65%2Fd48dde7d.pbw</div>

Hope you all enjoy them. 
They have been taken over a few years when we go bush walking. 
There is usually not much inside as they are only a shelter, however sometimes there is something interesting like at Old Currungo Homestead. It was like a mini museum, full of stories, photos, animal traps etc. But this house was an actual working homestead back in the early 1900's.

Coolamine Homestead was also a working homestead that was restored and rebuilt , amazingly also saved from approaching bush fires back in 2003. If you are interested I just found a video on youtube that you might find interesting.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Hi TJ,
Thank you for sharing this. Personally I love these old shelters, and think that we can learn a great deal today, from them. They were built in the most 'primitive' way to be cheap, but also to keep out cold at night, and the sun at day, yes this sounds naturally, but it's not the case in most modern architecture. 
Today most are drawn as a house, and then the functions fittet inside. Good architecture for me, is to solve the problems, build the house arround the problems, and then tro give it beautiful details, and make it 'suit' the place where it is (and not tale the picture).
One of my favorite architects are Glenn Murcutt
http://www.ozetecture.org/oze_NEW_portfolio_glenn.html
For me his architecture are all what architecture are about. He listens to the ground, he build modern houses, with modern comfort, but he respects and reinvent the old shapes of houses where he build. Most architects build to be seen, he build so elegant and beautiful, that you might not even see it. 
Here are just a interesting example also of good architecture, that are new, but fit in.
http://www.trendir.com/house-design/australian-architect-bridges-the-gap-between-innovation-and-architecture-bridge-house.html
Do not get me startet, this is dangerous roads for me…
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for posting these Theresa. I love pictures like this. Very interesting.


----------



## scrollgirl (May 28, 2010)

Thanks so much for these wonderful pictures! It makes me want to research and learn more about the area. There are so many beautiful places in this world and it is great for you to help us all experience it through your pictures and posts. I really love this forum and the diversity of its members. We learn so much. Not only about woodworking, but about others' lives and cultures too. I really loved this!

Sheila


----------



## Gnome (Jun 7, 2010)

These shelters remind me very much of the Cajun cottages that were first built here in Acadiana (Louisiana). Very functional and simple. They give a sense of comfort because they don't challange any egos. Like a grandmere's hug.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

Interesting! Functional but simple!


----------



## aurora (Jun 30, 2009)

the utility and patina of these structures is beautiful. reminds me of the many high alpine huts and refuges i have hiked to. i also like the WPA era national parks lodges that are in the US.
thanks for the cool pics TJ


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice scenery…. These bring my mind back to a simpler time.

Thanks for posting, Theresa.


----------



## Dennisgrosen (Nov 14, 2009)

thank´s for sharing them with us Theresa

Dennis


----------



## Bluebear (Jun 21, 2010)

wonderful pictures TJ!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice video TJ. Thanks, loved it.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

TJ, I really enjoyed these photos. I love all of the old things and their way of life sometimes makes me think that in this world of constant rush, rush, rush, we are sort of missing a lot of important things. My wife and daughters went to the Great Smoky Mountains last fall and these photos reminded me a lot of the old settlers cabins along roaring fork and Cades Cove. Thanks for posting - I enjoyed it.


----------

